# kde 循环登录问题 。

## liuxk

页面显示 ：

      welcome to localhost

    login: 

下面有个控制台窗口 里面写着 ：

     console log for localhost

-----------------------

出现的问题：

        在正确输入账号密码 情况 下 登录 ，登录窗口 消失 一秒 然后 又再次出现 ，

       普通用户情况 也是一样的。

求解决方案 ？

----------

